# Guess what, guys?



## luvs (May 7, 2005)

i'm up to 104. the feeding tube is doing it's job. it dumps an extra 1600 calories per day into me, plus i eat regular food. i'm so excited! i've been trying to top 100 for so long now. i was stuck at 97.5 for like 2 months, then all of a sudden i gained. this means i've gained 32 pounds so far! i'm so much healthier now; when i was 72 lbs. the nurses used to have to drag double up and literally drag me if i needed to get up or i'd have to drape one arm over the nurse and one over my feeding tube pole's machinery. i'm at 82% of my ideal body weight. at 72 i was at 57%, barely. one more ounce and it wouldv'e been 56%. 
i just can't explain how proud i am of myself. it's HARD to gain weight!


----------



## pdswife (May 7, 2005)

WONDERFUL NEWS!!!    I'm proud and happy for you!

Hey, do you have a wedding date set yet??


----------



## choclatechef (May 7, 2005)

Hard to gain weight!!!!!!

I'll give you some of mine, dear.  

I know you have been sick.  When I was ill with a over active thyroid condition I was below 100 lbs too.  Now my thyroid is underactive, and I won't tell you my weight now.


----------



## SierraCook (May 8, 2005)

Congratulations!!    I am so happy for you.     Glad to hear that you are doing much better.  Keep up the good work!!


----------



## luvs (May 8, 2005)

thanks, my friends. hey, choc, i had both an over and an underactive thyroid when i was 20. didn't affect my weight one bit. 
PDS, not a date yet. it is a very casual engagement; he just proposed to me one night when we were on a bender and i cried and said yes. he wants a baby very soon, though. VERY. looks like i'll be a momma by 25, hopefully, God Willing. maybe me and the other new Mommies on here can have a virtual playgroup for our tots!


----------



## middie (May 8, 2005)

aww luvs that's great to hear !!! keep up the great work !!!


----------



## choclatechef (May 8, 2005)

You know, I just noticed, I didn't say what I meant to say.  It is that dang gone oldsheimzers again!

I am sure you knew what I meant to say........

Luvs, I am glad you are doing better!  And thank you for "reading" my forgetful mind.


----------



## kyles (May 8, 2005)

Oh I am so happy for your gain Luvs, though I am not around as much these days (I think my new address is the gym) I often think of you, and you medical problems, and wondered how your little tubey friend was doing!!!! I am so glad you are getting stronger and healthier, and I'm glad the pounds I have lost have gone to good use, I sent them straight to you!!!!!


----------



## jkath (May 8, 2005)

*Luvs, I'm very happy to hear about your gain. Really. Now, what I'm going to say is because I really do care about you a lot:*
*Please, please, if you are thinking about a baby, you really need to get yourself completely back to 100% of your goal weight beforehand, and keep it on for many months. Those little critters need that. Also, you need to stop having the drinking binges - it's not safe, sweetie..We want you to be healthy.  Also, I'd recommend some time between the wedding and having a child. You and your boyfriend need to have "together time" for quite a while before having your baby. Because, after that, a lot of your free time won't be free anymore. Please know that this is coming from another mommy, and someone who really cares about you dearly!*


----------



## middie (May 8, 2005)

luvs jkath is right. listen to her please. oh and we went to see pics of the new you *smile*


----------



## crewsk (May 9, 2005)

I'm so happy & proud of you Luvs!! You are in my thoughts every day sweetie! And yes, jkath is so very right! Hubby & I were only married 6 months before TC was born & we have had very few quiet moments since then. I wouldn't do it over again even if I could but I really think every newlywed couple needs "together time", as jkath said. Your health is the main concern right now too. We love you & just want you to be happy & healthy!!


----------



## GB (May 9, 2005)

Luvs I am so happy for you. I (sort of) know what you have been going through (well not really, but maybe just a little bit). I was underweight for a very long time, but I was not sick. I wanted to gain 20-30 pounds for many years. No matter what I did I could not gain. Well that sure did change one day. I am now trying to lose a little. I am thrilled that you are getting on the right track. Keep up the great work!

Also like the others I am going to say it again because it is so very important. Everything jkath said is so very true and so very important. Having a baby while drinking the way you sometimes do will do very bad things to the baby. also when you are pregnant the baby takes everything from you first and then your body takes what it needs for you second. If you are not completely healthy then chances are either the baby will not be very healthy or the baby will take what it needs first leaving you with not enough for yourself and you will get much much sicker. What she and everyone else said about having some time for the two of you is very important as well. A baby sure does change everything and there is no going back once you have one. We are all telling you this stuff because we love you and want to see you healthy and happy for a very long time


----------



## choclatechef (May 9, 2005)

Yes -- ITA Luvs.

Jkath, Middie, Crewsk, and GB are giving very good advice, from the bottom of their hearts. 

For your health, the baby's health, and your long term happiness -- I hope you will follow it.


----------



## mudbug (May 9, 2005)

Another vote here for the very good advice everyone has given you, luvs.

Congrats on putting on the weight.  Now, keep it up.  We are all rooting for you.


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 12, 2005)

Congrats Luvs!  I'm glad your health is improving.  Curious......What did they determined was the cause of your not gaining weight prior to the insertion of the feeding tube?   

Having a baby is the most wonderful experience! It really does take a toll on your body though.  I know how that longing for a baby just rips you to the core.  But that lil guy or girl is totally dependent on you for those 9 months while they are inside you...........no one else. Its up to you to provide the safest and healthiest environment while he/she develops.  Its all up to you to provide and protect. So have a serious discussion with your doctor, get his/her approval before you begin.  Have your fiance go with you so that he understands what is expected prior to getting pregnant.   But no matter follow the doctors advice!  

 I had my first when I was a few months shy of 21.  My 2nd when I was 24 and my last when I was 33.  I can tell you that I  found such a difference in the way I was a parent at 21 to when I became one again at 33. 

If I could do it all over again.........but still have the boys I have.........I'd of waited till I was at least 30 before I began having children.  By then most people have experienced all their craziness, they've settled into a career and their just more settled.


----------



## GB (May 12, 2005)

Oh and don't forget to start taking folic acid at least three months before you start trying to get pregnant. Of course check with your doctor first to get his/her OK, but they are finding out that starting folic acid well before you are pregnant is very important.


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 13, 2005)

Definetely GB!


----------



## luvs (May 14, 2005)

guys, i luv you all. if you want to see how i look now, just look at my pics #1 and #3. then i was 114 or 108 or sometrhing, but much healthier.


----------



## luvs (May 14, 2005)

BTW, i wouldn't EVER drink if i was pregnant, and i talked to my doctor, and he has me on folic acid already. i'm more than ready to have my baby. i hope i have twins- a girl for me and a boy for my love, jakey.


----------



## luvs (May 14, 2005)

BTW, i'm already on folic acid, 2 per day.


----------



## luvs (May 15, 2005)

names, can i have your opinions?
Madison Nicole
Grace Ellanna (after my Grandmother's, rest thier Souls, Anna and Ellen)
Jack the 4th , but shortened down to Jacob is our definate name for a boy.


----------



## middie (May 15, 2005)

why not give her 2 middles names like my sister did with my niece.
Madison Grace Ellanna


----------



## luvs (May 15, 2005)

thanks, middie! that's a very pretty name combo! i luv 'ya!


----------



## luvs (May 15, 2005)

one more thing; choc, don't worry one bit. i'm not offended at all, hon. don't worry about it a bit!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 21, 2005)

Luvs!!!!!!!! ((((((((((((HUG))))))))))) Im VERRRRRY happy for you!     Please keep it up! Eat carbs. Eat pasta before you goto sleep. That should do it. I was doing that myself because I love pasta and I was starving. Well I started gaining unwanted weight.   Alas, no more delicious pasta after 7pm for me.


----------



## luvs (May 22, 2005)

thanks, sush! 
i lost 4 lbs. but i was sick. oh well, gotta keep on trying, woooo-hoooooooooooooo!


----------



## luvs (May 22, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> luvs jkath is right. listen to her please. oh and we went to see pics of the new you *smile*


 
i got some new pictures of me, but i'm forewarning, i look like a bum in them; my hair is just yanked into a ponytail with hair all over the place and i'm in my scrubs and my tube is in all the pictures cause i was running my feeding when my Mom started snapping away. but i found one where it barely shows.


----------

